# Popups!



## mimitabby (Jun 23, 2004)

i followed your directions explicitly and still am getting popups,
including the whole adaware routine, changing the internet options,
etc. then i put in the hosts file, and am still getting popups.
the popups have this url in them:
http://cs.valuead.com/reference;gid=16,pid=4,bid=14,rid=951748436

thanks
mimi


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Hi mimitabby 

Welcome to TSG! 

I have split your post off into your own thread. In the future if you have a Question/Problem please start a "New Thread".

Please continue in this thread.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Please do this:

First create a permanent folder somewhere like in My Documents and name it Hijack This.

Now Click here to download Hijack This. Download it and click "Save". Save it to the Hijack This folder you just created.

Click on Hijackthis.exe to launch the peogram.

Click the "Scan" button when the scan is finished the scan button will become "Save Log" click that and save the log.

Go to where you saved the log and click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" then Paste the log back here in a reply.

*DO NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required. Someone here will be glad to advise you on what to fix.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Closing this one.

Reply here:

http://forums.techguy.org/t242158.html


----------

